# warnung vor www.maxidus-kaufen.com/de



## nicociento (1 Mai 2017)

ich möchte hier vor nachfolgender website warnen:

http://www.maxidus-kaufen.com/de/
IBAN: DE13 7002 2200 0071 7385 90
BIC: FDDODEMMXXX

Fidorbank AG
Sandstr. 33
80335 München
Deutschland

die seite verspricht die lieferung der produkte innerhalb von 2 - 4 tagen.
bezahlung mit vorabkasse. eingang der betrages bestätigt erhalten, auch der versand der lieferung wurde mir bestätigt. die ware ist nie eingetroffen. sämtliche mails meinerseits blieben unbeantwortet.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Mai 2017)

Wie bist du denn auf diese "potente" Seite gestoßen? Spam oder Googleads? 
Auf "normalem" Weg findet man solchen Müll nicht.


----------



## nicociento (1 Mai 2017)

ja, über google. war ein versuch, geringer einsatz, da ich der seite von beginn weg misstraute. wie gesagt, ein versuch.


----------



## LexiKon (4 Mai 2017)

Bei Vorkasse werde ich immer seeeehr hellhörig. Verstehe nicht, wenn man einer Seite misstraut, warum man dann dort überhaupt was bestellt....


----------



## BenTigger (4 Mai 2017)

Tja, manche Sorgen lassen einem dann doch mal dazu übergehen, solche Versuche zu starten....


----------



## LexiKon (4 Mai 2017)

Nee, also das würde mir persönlich nicht im Traum einfallen. Egal wie groß oder klein der Betrag ist, dazu häng ich viel zu sehr an meinem sauer verdienten Geld


----------



## jupp11 (4 Mai 2017)

https://www.deutschlandfunknova.de/nachrichten/psychologie-gier-macht-blind-für-risiken


> Gier macht blind für Risiken
> ..
> Denn Gier führt dazu, dass Menschen schlechter aus ihren Fehlern lernen und
> Warnsignale ignorieren. Das ist das Ergebnis einer Studie von Psychologen aus Würzburg.


----------



## LexiKon (4 Mai 2017)

Das stimmt wohl bei vielen, Gott sei dank nicht bei allen


----------



## passer (4 Mai 2017)

Einfach Pfefferminz Pastillen in blaue Lebensmittelfarbe tauchen.
Billiger und wirksamer...


----------



## LexiKon (5 Mai 2017)

Kommt an, wo man die dann drauflegt ;-D


----------

